# Its not always about how old the deer is



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

This morning my father killed one of his biggest bucks ever a solid 130 maybe 135 8pt. Great buck. Well we go to check it in and some guy comes over and says damn why didn't you shoot that deer he would have been a giant next yr. Ok I am a die hard bow hunter and yes I pass on deer some wont but just says congrats. Just because some of us choose to hunt like we do for bucks doesn't mean everyone should. Hell I high five my father and was just as happy as he was. Lol hunting is a tradition passed along thur time and we hunt for the love and the challenge and the tasty meat. If you see someone with a buck congratulate them for their don't yell or question......just saying

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

Here's his buck 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

That's a great deer! Don't worry what other people think. People should just mind their own business sometimes.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

I'd be dang proud of that deer! Great job!


----------



## Drew318 (Mar 25, 2010)

Buck of a lifetime imo in the area I hunt. It's all a matter of perspective. Congrats to your father!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Screw that guy and don't lose any sleep over his opinion! Some people feel better about themselves by commenting on and passing judgment on others - it usually stems from some kind of lack of self confidence

Congrats to your dad on his nice buck and to you for a day to remember!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I wouldn't have hesitated for a second! Nice buck!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Jealousy, Envy and stupidity are reasons that first come to mind when I hear of people putting down someone for taking any game lawfully.
Great job and great deer for your dad!!


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

Nice buck!
Don't worry about ignorant people, they have a tendency to say ignorant things.
Congratulations to your dad.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

Do not expect much from anyone other than grief. Do it how ever want as long as it is legal. Everyone always has a better way and is willing tell you wether you want to hear it or not. That is why I fish and hunt by myself and try to stay as far away from crowds as possible. Very nice buck


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

hey, thats a great deer this year. i sure would love to find something like that behind my cross hairs. i wouldnt be thinking about next year.

odds are just as good somebody elce might have shot him, or he gets hit by a car. a true trophy hunter would be the only hunter that would even think about letting that deer walk. i,ve never seen but one deer while hunting that looked that good. and he was way out of bow range.

congrats to your dad, tell him very few hunters would ever pass on a deer that big.
sherman


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

That's a great Pic of a great Deer. Congratulations Guys!


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Every single deer ever harvested, could have, may have, been bigger next year. What a stupid comment.

Nice buck!

Don't worry about stupid people, they have a tendency to say ignorant things. Since you can't fix stupid, they get a lot of practice.

Congratulations to your dad.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice buck. Some people are total morons.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

I wouldnt think for a second on that guy if it was in my range...If its close to 130 or over Im pullin the trigger...Yea that could have had a nicer rack next year, BUT...If you dont shoot it your neighbor might...:!


----------



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

That is true, it may have been bigger next year BUT it also may have been smaller just as well. Just because it is a big 8 now doesnt mean its going to be a bigger 8 or even a 10 next fall. Their rack growth depends on their diet throughout the year.
If his food source changes he may have a smaller rack.
I wouldn't fret over what others say. Most of the time when people make the comments that they do, they are either insecure about themselves or jealous.

Great Buck! 
Its about the memories and spending time in the woods with friends and family.


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

I think 90% of the hunting world has yet to touch a buck over 120....

My biggest to date is a 157 class whitetail that was nothing more than dumb luck... Nothing else I have seen nor killed has even come close to that deer.....Id have pulled the trigger on that beast as well and stuck his head on the wall...Congrats to your father!!


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments. I personally don't care what that guy had to say just can't believe some peoples nerves you couldn't pay to act like an ass like that lol by the way I just missed a giant buck 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

Great deer! As others have said, don't worry about what anyone else thinks. I am a firm believer in QDM, but some of the extreme that these guys go through in Ohio is crazy. There is not enough acerage, and our human population does not allow us to manage properties like out west.....if it's brown, it's down in my book.


----------



## snafu (Jan 21, 2010)

Very nice Buck, sounds like someone was a bit Jealous.


----------



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

I would tell that guy to go take a hike! Chances are, he hasn't even killed on this year. Your dad killed his biggest buck to date and that is all that matters...not to mention its a P&Y.

Some people just like to be Richards....


----------



## Longspur (Sep 9, 2004)

ACreek, Tell that guy he is welcome to pass on any deer he wants. As for your dad, congrats to him for a fine buck.

Longspur


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

I'd have to pull the trigger on that one myself, I love 8's! Great looking deer and no one can take that away from him.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

monster7 said:


> I would tell that guy to go take a hike! Chances are, he hasn't even killed on this year. Your dad killed his biggest buck to date and that is all that matters...not to mention its a P&Y.
> 
> Some people just like to be Richards....




LOL, boy you sure got that richard part right. i just started laughing when i read that,LOL.
sherman


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

That's a nice buck anywhere! Some people kill me with their comments...and it's usually those type of people that don't know [email protected]#t! Of all the nice bucks I've shot in the past the one that meant the most to me was a small 6pt that my son shot at age 7. His first deer! It's not about the size of the antlers. It's the thrill of the hunt and the memories that go with it! And I'd be willing to bet that guy doesn't have too much knowledge of either Great buck there pap's! Congrat's!


----------



## walleyejigger (Sep 29, 2009)

congrats to the oldman tell him if he cold fish as well as he deerhunts he wold be hard to beat . i hope he gets back to fishing with us next year . enjoyed seeing you guys at the tourneys


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

That is a dandy buck!! I'd be very proud as well. Others have their own agenda.


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

We will be back to fishing next yr really just needed a break and with some family issues going on just was smart to stay away for a few but he is dieing to get back so be watching you'll see us in the spring

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

